# DOA Shrimp Thoughts, ides, tips, tatics in florida (gulf side)



## tulisiak.2 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hey this thread is my attempt to get a feel of the general effectiveness and worth of DOA's 3"-4" plastic shrimp. I have not fished the lure very much, but it seems to me to be a very well designed lure and I was interested in hearing other peoples thoughts on it. You are probably wondering why I am posting this in the Florida forum, well that is where I will be fishing with the lure and I will be surf, pier, and mangrove fishing on teh gulfside. From what I have heard this lure most be retrieved very slowly to work correctly, and I was interested if any one has surf fished with it or fished it off of piers before. I guess any thoughts on the lure would be great have a nice day.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*Insert Kozlow*

I think Koz is one of its biggest fans! It works well for them trout. We were fishing melbourne pier and caught a few juvie trout with em. We were getting hits on various retrieving speeds although the slower the better. One thing I would say is maybe add a trailer hook to it if you lose a lot of fish because they love to grab the back end. Right Koz!


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

I have used D.O.A,s for a couple of years now and love them. Don't stink up the car when you forget to take them out.  I retrive them slowly in the winter and use diff speeds threw out the other parts of the year. I have used and have seen them used this way which works well depending on your situation on the water.

As a dedicated lure thrower once said, “I like the idea of always doing something, instead of sitting there drowning a live bait.” However, at the core of the “artificianado’s” devotion is the sense that they are “putting one over on the fish” – making the finny critters perceive through various techniques that something good to eat or even annoying is passing by. 

Then there is the joy and challenge of experimenting with a variety of lures, working each at varying retrieves, twitches and slurps, even modifying them ourselves with different configurations and colors. We do all this to see what kind of response that plug, spoon or jig will evoke. And one never knows what the results might be.

On the other hand, we know deep down that the most consistent lure fishers are those who doggedly stay with one specific bait. It could be a plug, jig or spoon they know catches fish, and will work it until it produces strikes. Invariably these determined individuals wind up with at least as many hook-ups as any itchy lure-changer. 

The fact is that, to be a successful angler, you need to get intimate with that one special confidence bait. It should be one with a proven track record for you... a plug, spoon or jig with which you’ve achieved a consistent measure of success. Stay with it. Put it through its paces. Try various retrieves. Observe what it does in calm or choppy waters. 

Once you get a fish to bite, note how fast or how slow you were working the lure. Did you twitch lightly or rip it through the water. Were you keeping the rod tip down, up, or off to the side? Get satisfactory answers to all these questions, making mental, or even written notes of these details. All of these are important snippets of information that can ultimately educate you in the productive use of your one preferred lure. Above all, have patience. Stay with it. Give that bait ample time to work for you. 

You might want to conduct a brief experiment: During your next fishing trip, try using that one preferred artificial exclusively all day long. Leave the loaded tackle box closed. Resist the temptation to change. You could very well surprise yourself and wind up with a successful and rewarding new fishing tactic – using your very own confidence bait.




















The beads cause a rattle effect and the splashing will excite the fish. 

It's easy to use, just cast and give a quick jerk then let it rest for 30 seconds and a quick jerk again. 

The only thing I can say I don't care for the hooks that come with them . I replace them with diff weighted and colored jig heads. They stay in place in the jig head better after you might have had a puffer fish hitting the tail .

Working them slow is not always true . I have found that out.



The "Mystery" of the DOA Shrimp
http://www.capmel.com/mystery_doa_lures.htm

Does DOA have it backwards?
http://capmel.com/Does_DOA_have_it_backwards.htm


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Last year I pitched the D.O.A several diff times, diff conditions, and at diff locations. Maybe a total 15 hours. And I could not get a strike...........did not even see anyone have any success with them last year.  

Still got some in the box..........guess I'll have to be more patient. Thanks for the tips Koz.


----------



## creek (Dec 16, 2003)

Thanks KOZ, I had the very same question fishing the IRL yesterday. I was trying to bump along the bottom, but no hits in an hour.

While at Skeeter Lagoon's I noticed they have a body replacement kit for the shrimp,, have you ever tried these? Looks as if you reuse the hook and weight.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

I have seen the kits but never purchased one creek. Looks like you put them together yourself . Used the night glow model this AM at the pier and landed some youngins (Seatrout) about 12 inchers with a medium retrieve just above the grass line. Works for me I guess.


----------

